# what is the average weigh of a 4 month old GSD?



## Anita11811 (May 10, 2011)

Well first off, My Gsd`s parents weight,
Sire= 110
dam=120

And my Gsd`s last vet appointment was the 3 of this month and he weighed in at 46.7 lbs. and he was only 15 weeks. The vet says that his wieght is perfect and the breeder said the same but i dont want to feed him too much or too little, He eats 4 times a day ,a little over 1/2 cup

How much did your GSD weight at 4 months?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Frag weighed about 40lbs. It would seem to me that maybe your dog is growing too fast, but he has very large (way above standard) parents, and he's not eating much.

He's really only eating 2 cups a day? My adult is eating 4, and ate 6 at that age.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

HOLY CRAP! A 120 dam!? 

I don't remember Killians weight.... but I think you might have a big boy on your hands!!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kopper was 40lb at 16 weeks. Your puppy's parents are either considerably oversized or overweight. 

How many cups of food he's eating doesn't tell us anything, we'd need to know the Kcals per cup or what food it is. Some food is more nutrient-dense than other food.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

No food that I've come across is nutrient-dense enough to only feed 2 cups at 4 months old to a dog of that size, period.


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

WarrantsWifey said:


> HOLY CRAP! A 120 dam!?
> 
> I don't remember Killians weight.... but I think you might have a big boy on your hands!!!


That's exactly what I thought. He's gonna be a big one! Oh well, in my house that would mean he just needed a little more room on the couch!!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Question: Your GSD wouldn't by chance be a Shiloh Shepherd, would it?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I would recheck your measuring cup. Also, YOU HAVE A BIG PUPPY.


----------



## Anita11811 (May 10, 2011)

My german Shepherd`s father is a American Line Shepherd. He is Not a Shiloh shepherd and i feed him Royal Canine and i put food in his bowl all the time but he didnt eat more then 4 times a day and it was measured to about a little over a 1/2 cup I am not starving him, i just dont want fly`s getting on his food and i feed him how much he wants. If he wants more he gets it. And his paws Are HUGE and he is VERY VERY big boned . I should mention he was the 'giant' out of the litter also. His parents were Not over weight but they were bigger then average GSD`s but they are both pure bred. Just the Father is American Line.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Zorro was 26.6 lbs at 4 months. Ryker was 35 lbs @ 4 months


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

With those size parents, and if you say his parents aren't "fat" then most likely you have a shiloh shepherd on your hands. 


SHILOH SHEPHERD:

The male Shiloh stands 30 inches (76 cm) or more in height with a minimum of 28 inches (71 cm); he weighs 120 to 140 pounds (54–65 kg) with a minimum of 110 pounds (50.5 kg). The female is smaller, standing 28 inches (71 cm) or more in height with a minimum of 26 inches (66 cm) and weighing 100 to 120 pounds (45-54.5 kg) with a minimum of 80 pounds (36 kg). With their even proportions, Shilohs should appear longer than they are tall.[1]


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

WarrantsWifey said:


> With those size parents, and if you say his parents aren't "fat" then most likely you have a shiloh shepherd on your hands.


Or the breeders were exaggerating.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Or the breeders were exaggerating.


Could be possible.....


----------

